# Three Position Carriage Stop For Craftsman/atlas Lathe



## ML_Woy (Aug 24, 2015)

Watched a video produced by Mr. Pete in which he showed a three position carriage stop he made for his Craftsman lathe. I was so impressed I decided to build one for my machine. I decided to make a few changes to mine like using rare earth magnets to hold it to the lathe ways and adding a dial indicator. Here are some pictures I thought I would share with you.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, I'm about to make my adjustable stop, will consider your method, but with positive clamping and horizontal adjustments, not vertical, I don't have a machined surface in that area.


----------



## ML_Woy (Aug 24, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> Thanks for posting this, I'm about to make my adjustable stop, will consider your method, but with positive clamping and horizontal adjustments, not vertical, I don't have a machined surface in that area.


There are no vertical adjustments on the stop. The one picture show one of the adjustment points tilted in the vertical position. The position to get it out of the way if it is longer than the one you are using.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 24, 2015)

The vertical storage was what I was in reference to.  If/when I make mine they will pivot on a vertical hinge, Getting out of the way by pointing toward me, not the chuck. I work a lot with aluminum and the chips are stringy.


----------



## barnett (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been thinking about building one, I like your design, very nice !!


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice!  I was thinking of making one too.  Thanks.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 24, 2015)

I like the changes you made on your version. Forgive my ignorance but, What is the purpose of having three separate stops next to each other?  Please don't take this as a criticism,  If Mr. Pete uses one I'm sure it has a purpose,  I just can't see it.  Thanks,  Jr49


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 24, 2015)

[QUOTE="JR49, post: 324771, member: 30512" What is the purpose of having three separate stops next to each other? [/QUOTE]

They can be set for three different distances from the chuck.  the longest one  will stop the saddle (moved by hand) unless it is up out of the way, in which case the saddle will stop on the next one. 

Understand?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't wish to disparage anyone's design efforts.  But the Atlas 6-position turret style stop (also built by most other lathe suppliers), has fewer, parts, takes up less space, and has several other advantages.


----------



## ML_Woy (Aug 25, 2015)

JR49 said:


> I like the changes you made on your version. Forgive my ignorance but, What is the purpose of having three separate stops next to each other?  Please don't take this as a criticism,  If Mr. Pete uses one I'm sure it has a purpose,  I just can't see it.  Thanks,  Jr49


Mr Pete demonstrated his when he was scribing degree marks on a wheel. He set the long one for the tenth marks, the next at the five position, and the third for singles. You can use it for any item where you have three different dimension changes.


----------



## Round in circles (Aug 27, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> I don't wish to disparage anyone's design efforts.  But the Atlas 6-position turret style stop (also built by most other lathe suppliers), has fewer, parts, takes up less space, and has several other advantages.


  Robert would you guide me to such posts as there may be for the turret type stop please . 

Does it positively locate with a spring loaded ball bearing  before being tightened to the  stop position ?

ML_Woy 
How do you prevent micro steel chip from sticking to the magnets and altering the trueness of it ?

 Would you be likely to inadvertently knock the stop off the original setting position  with the carriage and move it because it can slide on an oiled surface ?
 I found this a problem with my super magnetic clamping placed  chip guard the slightest touch moved it a tad ..I have 8  magnets in matched pairs in a row of four to make the clamping  force and still it moves if caught even quite gently .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't use magnets for this purpose, my variable stop will be clamped to the way under the chuck. I'm making at least two stops, one for an indicator, the other for the stops.   No room on the Clausing/Atlas 6-24.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 27, 2015)

I watched a Video by Keith Rucker on making a 3 position stop for his Shipley I believe. He referenced Mr Pete's design also. I would like to do his design, but the Craftsman Commercial 12" doesn't have V ways to help hold it in position so need to think that out a little more.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 27, 2015)

David,

I don't recall there ever being a thread on the subject of the Atlas 6-position Carriage Stop.  The only fairly decent photo of it currently on the site is in the Atlas 1941 partial catalog.  Go to DOWNLOADS.  At top of left pane, click DOWNLOADS to open up the list (troublesome but the only way I could set up permissions and prevent some disgruntled turkey from deleting the whole thing).  On the folders list that opens up, click Machine Manuals, then Atlas, then Catalogs.  Click on the Atlas 1941 catalog, open the PDF,  and go to I think it was Page 29.  Zoom in several clicks.  It is a very small photo but the resolution in the 1941 is surprisingly good.  Same photo is in the other two catalogs but resolution is poor past the first Zoom.  The whole head rotates.  Indexing is good, with a spring-loaded ball detent mechanism (not visible in photo).

Finding one may be another matter, though.  Took me about 6 months on eBay.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 27, 2015)

David,

Correction - there is an original Atlas 6-way stop on eBay tonight (I didn't have to pay that much for mine, but the seller I bought it from had also sold me several other relatively rare accessories).  Look for Item 371421636075 .  Note that the one shown is made for a 3/8" bed.  For the 1/2" bed you would need to make a clamp plate with a 1/8" step in it and use slightly longer clamping bolts.  The ball visible in one photo is an oiler.  The detent ball and spring is hidden inside, as I recall 180 deg. around from the oiler.

Mike R,

Look at the above on eBay and also although I didn't record the item numbers, there are a couple of original single position carriage stops listed for Atlas flat beds (search Atlas Carriage Stop).  This clamping arrangement works quite well.  I've never had any problems with it moving due to vibration.  I've never actually done it but I think that if you foolishly ran the carriage into it, it would slide enough to give you another half second to disengage the carriage feed.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Robert I'll check them out.


----------

